# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të konvertojmë nga YouTube në MP3

## Dj_PiRoMaN

Pershendetje anetar te nderuar me posht keni mundesine te shifni se si mund te kovertoni nga YouTube ne MP3!

Se pari na duhet programi
YouTube MP3 Converter *Shkarko Këtu!!*

Pasi e shkarkoni ateher e hapni dhe e instaloni 
Next + Next + Next + Finish :P

Pasi e instaloni kur e hapni programin klikoni *Continue*


Pastaj tek 
*Input URL containing video ( http://  ) or video file:*
e shkruani linkun e videos nga YouTube dmth ate video te cilen doni ta konvertoni ne .MP3
kurse tek

*Output File:*
Lokacionin se MP3 ....

Shtesë:
*Presents:*
Dmth kualiteti i konvertimit ....


ps. e di qe eshte shum e thjesht kjo gje por kete e bera vetem per disa anetar te cilet nuk e kishin te qart ....
ju flm per mirekuptimin 
Me Nderime:
*Dj PiRoMaN*

----------


## denimsn

E pse me program kur ki qindra web faqe ku mund te downloadosh pa program si p.sh www.vidtomp3.com etj...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

> E pse me program kur ki qindra web faqe ku mund te downloadosh pa program si p.sh www.vidtomp3.com etj...


Me Program mundesh ti leshojsh 10muzika menjher  :ngerdheshje: 
www.listentoyoutube.com xD

----------


## new-man

Per te konvertuar muzik nga Youtube ne MP3 eshte faqja http://www.filsh.net/ 

Vetem e shkruan linkin e videos dhe shkon Mp3 edhe e konverton...!!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gregu

Konvertim ne 16 lloj formate dhe njekohesisht me 10-rta kenge (nese e ke shpejtesin e madhe te internetit) *http://www.vdownloader.es/*

Mjafton ta download-osh. Ka vetem (3.47MB) .

----------

